# Yao offseason update



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The article is from Sina, so take it for what you will.



> - Date for Yao's surgery in San Francisco has not been set yet. So he's just waiting and relaxing. He gained more than 10 pounds since the end of the season.
> 
> - Other than regular checkups for his health, he's also working out at Toyota Center nearly everyday. He's running to keep in shape and also practicing shooting. He's started practicing 3-pointers.
> 
> ...


http://sports.sina.com.cn/k/2005-05-23/09281574526.shtml


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I think it's silly that Yao's practicing treys. He needs to become automatic on that midrange shot before he becomes the next Scottie the body.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

haha I cant wait untill next season when he starts making 3's. Imagine a 7 foot 6 shooting 3's the media will go crazy.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> haha I cant wait untill next season when he starts making 3's. Imagine a 7 foot 6 shooting 3's the media will go crazy.


Well Manute Bol did it at 7'7


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yao won't take a 3pter next year. He should be practicing midrangers. And lifting weights maybe?? Unless it will slow him down.

And Charlie Ward... I forgot that guy is still alive.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i can see yao now making four point plays just like tmac :biggrin: thats good that he gained 10 pounds


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Let's hope that's 10 pounds of muscle... 
It's far too early in the off-season to judge what Yao has been doing, let's see how everything goes with him in a few months


----------



## 05OffSeason (Jun 1, 2005)

A bit updates:
1. According to H-chronicle, Yao may not need a surgery;
2. The news from Sohu.com said Yao's checkup results will come out this weekend, then Yao will decide when he should be back to China.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Damn Chinese government is killing Yao's conditioning...oh well...I guess otherwise he wouldn't even be here.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I think it's silly that Yao's practicing treys. He needs to become automatic on that midrange shot before he becomes the next Scottie the body.



I know he can hit 18-20 footers with ease. No reason why he can't step out another few feet and hit threes. IF he can hit outside shots as well as his shots from close to the basket, he will draw his man out to the perimeter and open things up for TMac inside... role reversals... be funny to see TMac instead of Yao set the high pick, Yao goes between the legs dribble, uses the screen, pulls up for the swish three ball and 1


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

It would be so stupid to have a 7ft 6 swingman. Because if they allow Yao to shoot 3 pointers on a regular basis that is what he will be. I think the only reason he is practicing shooting three pointers is so he can work on his mid range game.

But on the other hand the guy does have great touch and he is already as tall as the goal with his arm extended so maybe they could teach him to bank every single three pointer he shoots the guy would be unstoppable.


----------



## 05OffSeason (Jun 1, 2005)

Just read today's news from Sohu.com, Yao's surgery on his ankle will be scheduled on 15th June, which is released by the officials from Yao Team. And he may have some rehabilitation programs after the surgery, so there is still no timetable when he would back to China.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Tell Dirk how stupid it is to be a 7-foot swingman who can hit 3's


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

> Tell Dirk how stupid it is to be a 7-foot swingman who can hit 3's


Well i am pretty sure that dirk was already doing that before he came into the league and he was already being scouted because of this. And yao is 4 inches taller than dirk and a little bit heavier. Not to mention that yao does not have the type of ball handling skills that dirk has. That is something that can't be taught it has to be a natural skill.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

I am proud of Yao wanting to fulfill the obligations in China. That level of conviction is what many players are missing.I really like the idea of a man sticking to his word even if it might not be what we, or even he wants. Yes I wish he could get some rest, then concentrate on strength and footwork for his inside positioning. He should forget about the 3 point shot for now and try to work with Kareem on that skyhook. If I was team dictator I would have him, T-Mac, and Sura practicing that high pick-and-roll that they used so well against Dallas until they completely had it down. Then all we would need is a bigger inside rebounding presence and it would be on.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Rocket Man said:


> I am proud of Yao wanting to fulfill the obligations in China. That level of conviction is what many players are missing.I really like the idea of a man sticking to his word even if it might not be what we, or even he wants.


Yep. It's things like that that make Yao my favourite player.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

While I want Yao to develope his inside game so he can take more advantage of his size I liked it when he steps out at about 12 feet and faces the basket. Not so much for his ability to drive to the basket but he should be able to see over about anyone and take the shot or see anyone cutting to the basket and he has proven what a good passer he can be.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rocket Man said:


> While I want Yao to develope his inside game so he can take more advantage of his size I liked it when he steps out at about 12 feet and faces the basket. Not so much for his ability to drive to the basket but he should be able to see over about anyone and take the shot or see anyone cutting to the basket and he has proven what a good passer he can be.


The knock on his shot is that he takes too long to set up, so unless he's very open he usually can't get off a clean shot. Also, since he doesn't really jump when he shoots, it actually isn't too difficult for NBAers to contest his shots.


----------

